# Cups / Mugs Choice / Whats your favourite ?



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

What type of drinking vessels do you use

I have used thin wall type bone china cups , they look fine but don't retain heat / warmth very well

I have better heat retention using a thick wall mug style like this one

  

.

.  

.

.

.

Whats you favourite Cup / Mug ?


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

My latte/capp. mug is the 9oz red one. The white cup is for my flat white at 6oz. The small cup is my 2oz doppio cup.

Yes I am a geek!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

The red 9oz looks gigantic beside the White 6oz!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My go-to espresso drink and milky drink cups:

  IMAG1382 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like I need to add more cups / Mugs , some very nice examples here


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> The red 9oz looks gigantic beside the White 6oz!


It does! Haha! It doesn't get used much, flat white is my go-to drink now


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Currently for flat white and espresso these http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20665-KIMBO-Cups

although I have a few other flattie options (a couple of Lavazza and some Roumboults).

Although I do often drink espresso out of "shot" glasses... various types that come and go....

For brews I like nice thin walled china mugs... and I have plenty....


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> My go-to espresso drink and milky drink cups:
> 
> IMAG1382 by wjheenan, on Flickr


Love the thick rims, especially on the espresso cup, definitely adds to the sensory experience.

The 'coke out of a glass bottle' effect if you will...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I like to try drinking from a variety of vessels for milkies and espresso but when it comes to pour over I really prefer a Duralex glass, thick enough not to burn your fingers and retain heat well, plus you can observe the clarity of the brew. ️


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

My collection (so far):









Large black cappuccino cups (Loveramics) - nice and heavy

Medium brown tulip shape cappuccino cups (Loveramics)

Large white cappucino cup (Bodum) - my favourite

Several espresso cups/saucers from John Lewis - bit too big really

Clear espresso cups/saucers from John Lewis - nice size for a double


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Epic_Espresso said:


> My latte/capp. mug is the 9oz red one. The white cup is for my flat white at 6oz. The small cup is my 2oz doppio cup.
> 
> Yes I am a geek!
> 
> View attachment 12188


You can't possibly be a geek because a true geek would have lined the patterns up on the doppio cup and saucer:good:


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> You can't possibly be a geek because a true geek would have lined the patterns up on the doppio cup and saucer:good:


Spoken like a true geek! ;-)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

CamV6

Show off your collection of cups/saucers please!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

i struggle with choice....

View attachment 12202


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You can never have too much choice when it comes to coffee cups, can you?


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Lots of cheapo cups saucers and stuff.

The 8oz Cappuccino cups were a nice find in tesco, usually cups of this shape are soup bowls in supermarkets.

Shot glasses from charity shops, espresso cups from Asda and a souvenir glazed espresso cup bought for me by a family member (my favourite for a double).


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

My current favourite


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I was give a couple of these as a present, but can't say that I am a fan.

I have them lurking at the back of my desk in case of caffeine deficient visitors


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Thread ressurection!


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

My favourites, unfortunately they are a bit on the small side







.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

My current favourite that I am using.

I really, really like these and they only cost 75 cents each in IKEA.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Good to see what people like!

As an amateur potter, I've been trying to move from my core office "big coffee mug" style to something more refined and smaller for a stylish flat white. A bit of a space problem in the cabinet for saucers AND cups.

What do you think of these ? Any suggestions for design improvements appreciated.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

@ Angelique Noire - I can understand the allure of glass - to be able to see the contents but I'm surprised that you like that flange on the side instead of a loop handle? Don't you feel like it might slip out of your grasp?


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

Bodum double insulated glass 12oz - amazing coffee carriers!!! Highly recommended although on the pricey side- if you search hard you can find them for £20 a pair


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Got the whole dinner service, but these are our cups.

They're Denby Energy, The biggest mugs get used when I make a french press.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not Neutral for Flat whites ( we all know what they look like)

Nuova point for espresso ( the Newsprint ones are ridiculously thick)

Black & white Latte cups on hooks ( 16 years old now as were a wedding present , seem unbreakable) great for art & used daily


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Look like a nice size and nice bowl shape. For me the handles don't look right for the cup.


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

I started with a thin-walled, but lovely shaped 6 oz cap cup, and some glass espresso demis. Recurring thing was that drinks were cooling too quickly.

I now use 1 of 2 x Le Creuset Cappuccino Mugs (200ml capacity, quite sturdy, thought they retained heat well, came in a set of two in cheapest colour available)

and

1 x inker espresso cup (makes the Le Creuset feel lightweight, wonderfully solid feeling cup). I prefer this cups look and feel to the rather prevalent not neutrals found in some cafes.

I find that I am now pouring espresso into passively warmed cup - Thermal mass of the cup then cools the espresso to immediate drinking temp, but also allows it to cool slower than was the case in my thinner walled cups.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Meant to be a comment for @drury


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

@Drusy !


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

aodstratford said:


> Look like a nice size and nice bowl shape. For me the handles don't look right for the cup.


 @aodstratford Too big, styled after a teacup not a coffee cup? so maybe just small loop rather than clef with thumbstop? Thanks


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

grundypie said:


> Bodum double insulated glass 12oz - amazing coffee carriers!!! Highly recommended although on the pricey side- if you search hard you can find them for £20 a pair


I found some very similar double wall glasses on cream supplies for a fraction of the price (but not quite 12oz I think), and also they do some funky espresso ones - tall outer wall but 70ml inner cup.

They look good for serving espresso, and the other ones for latte macchiato, but I have a set of Acme demitasses, cappuccino and latte cups from Caravan that I use 99% of the time.


----------



## grundypie (Feb 12, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> I found some very similar double wall glasses on cream supplies for a fraction of the price (but not quite 12oz I think), and also they do some funky espresso ones - tall outer wall but 70ml inner cup.
> 
> They look good for serving espresso, and the other ones for latte macchiato, but I have a set of Acme demitasses, cappuccino and latte cups from Caravan that I use 99% of the time.


£1.99 a pop- that's not bad at all!

Anyone have any experience with these ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Beware the tall ones are not going to fit under a spouted PF with a set of scales underneath on many machines.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Gotta be Acme all the way. Red, preferably.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Drusy said:


> Good to see what people like!
> 
> As an amateur potter, I've been trying to move from my core office "big coffee mug" style to something more refined and smaller for a stylish flat white. A bit of a space problem in the cabinet for saucers AND cups.
> 
> ...


how are you for spinning up 200ml Japanese zero type kikko cup, crackle paint Finnish outer, white glaze inner, just a thought


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Gotta be Acme all the way. Red, preferably.


Mine are grey - can't cope with bright colours first thing in the morning! ?


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> My current favourite that I am using.
> 
> I really, really like these and they only cost 75 cents each in IKEA.


Using the same (but cost £1 form Ikea)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

glevum said:


> Nuova point for espresso ( the Newsprint ones are ridiculously thick)


I also have a pair of those newsprint espresso cups. What surprised me was how quick espresso cooled in those if you haven't pre-heated it (which I don't). It's kind of the reverse to what you might think. Thick-walled cups seem to suck the heat out of the drink and cool it faster than thin-walled vessels such as a glass cup.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

Drusy said:


> @ Angelique Noire - I can understand the allure of glass - to be able to see the contents but I'm surprised that you like that flange on the side instead of a loop handle? Don't you feel like it might slip out of your grasp?


It was the aesthetics of the flangey bit that attracted me to them in the first place and admittedly I didn't even think what they would be like to hold on to to drink from, yes, I am blonde







. Touch wood there have been no mishaps so far. I just keep a firm grip on them and find them quite comfy to handle







.


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

MSM said:


> Using the same (but cost £1 form Ikea)


Yay, another fan, I think they are fantastic. I'll probably pick up some more next time I am there







.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Some very nice receptacles on show , thanks for posting very enjoyable looking at all the different cups etc


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I like glasses for shots, so you can see the colour and crema depth; and these F&E cups for milky. In fact just ordered some larger ones for lattes.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Love it!


While I think the Chemex brewer looks really nice.... I think the cups are 'orridble!!!

They just don't look right.

Plus how (other than standing on your head) do you get the last mouthful out?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Drewster said:


> While I think the Chemex brewer looks really nice.... I think the cups are 'orridble!!!
> 
> They just don't look right.
> 
> Plus how (other than standing on your head) do you get the last mouthful out?


I like it. I don't like mugs that are becoming narrower towards the base. I'm too clumsy not to knock them over.

The mug does not change the gravitational forces or any other laws. I didn't even think about it, the mug works as any other.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Still requires a little care in tipping for the last bit to avoid a "coffee bib" down the front of whatever you're wearing 

John


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Angelique Noire said:


> My favourites, unfortunately they are a bit on the small side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are these from? I think they're really cool.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I like it. I don't like mugs that are becoming narrower towards the base. I'm too clumsy not to knock them over.


I feel your pain....



PPapa said:


> The mug does not change the gravitational forces or any other laws. I didn't even think about it, the mug works as any other.


Errr precisely... Tip mug to horizontal - a reasonable quantity of coffee won't come out cos of those pesky laws of physics


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Drewster said:


> I feel your pain....
> 
> Errr precisely... Tip mug to horizontal - a reasonable quantity of coffee won't come out cos of those pesky laws of physics


I guess I should restrain from offering a video of me wearing the most expensive suit I got (aka the only one, but it does not sound as cool) and drinking red wine out of the mug!

Seriously, I just drank two cups after posting and had no problems. I admit I can spill myself (and probably do more often than most other people), but that usually happens with other mugs...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I guess I should restrain from offering a video of me wearing the most expensive suit I got (aka the only one, but it does not sound as cool) and drinking red wine out of the mug!
> 
> Seriously, I just drank two cups after posting and had no problems. I admit I can spill myself (and probably do more often than most other people), but that usually happens with other mugs...


I'll pass on the video...... I don't doubt you are very dapper in a suit.....

Although drinking wine out of a mug doesn't quite fit the sophisticated man about town image.... Takes me back to Harry Enfield 'Loadsa Money".....

"Champagne the best pinta lager you can buy!!!!"


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Drewster said:


> I'll pass on the video...... I don't doubt you are very dapper in a suit.....
> 
> Although drinking wine out of a mug doesn't quite fit the sophisticated man about town image.... Takes me back to Harry Enfield 'Loadsa Money".....
> 
> "Champagne the best pinta lager you can buy!!!!"


I thought that red wine was more difficult to clean, so the risk would be higher!

Anyway, I hope I won't get banned for going off the topic in multiple threads!


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> Where are these from? I think they're really cool.


I'm in Australia and picked them up off ebay.

If it helps you any they are branded Incasa.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Hate to admit that my everyday mug is a large, old and battered, straight sided ****$$$$ coffee mug.

Nice to hold, nice to drink from and nice and thick. Plus it was *ahem* free... Plus holds ~400g of coffee.









Other than that, I'll use any of the diner style mugs with the curved sides. Got a few from Hasbean, Ritual, UE and some just blank white ones.

I keep hunting for a Corning Navy watch mug from WWII - Korean war. I love the style, the history and the handlessness of them.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm very happy with my range of Inker cups. Nice thick porcelain to hold in the heat.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ridland said:


> I'm very happy with my range of Inker cups. Nice thick porcelain to hold in the heat.


Thick porcelain you say?










Inker top, ACME bottom.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

my little collection


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Still have the odd espresso in these. A great little cafe cup.

http://segafredozanetti.co.uk/product/4-segafredo-espresso-cups-saucers/


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

\ said:


> how are you for spinning up 200ml Japanese zero type kikko cup, crackle paint Finnish outer, white glaze inner, just a thought


@"coffee 4/1" these are more 250ml, but send me your address by message and I'll send you a couple. I have WAY too many cups in my cabinet. Google does not find crackle Finnish, just crackle finish, is that what you mean? So too thin porcelain - it seems to heat up too much to me.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

well thank you Drusy thats a very kind offer, as i have to many 250ml cups i don't really need more, but thank you anyway for offer, I'm sure someone would like,

any way theres no getting out of spinning me one of these at 200ml 5/6mm thickness, i just know your capable


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

These are currently sitting in the cupboard at my Girlfriends house, away from my current flatmate who likes to smash things. I will get to use them at the end of March when I move in with her.










(yes that is a £20 price sticker, Christmas treat







)


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

\ said:


> View attachment 19372
> 
> 
> well thank you Drusy thats a very kind offer, as i have to many 250ml cups i don't really need more, but thank you anyway for offer, I'm sure someone would like,
> ...


 @"coffee 4/1" OK, hey I love a new challenge. This looks like stoneware not porcelain and yes much thicker! I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

that's great, see you started already yes it's stoneware traditionally made from clay in Mino pottery region.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've found that in terms of sheer thickness, Loveramics and Acme are unbeatable. Warm, they both retain heat like a hot potato.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

\ said:


> View attachment 19372
> 
> 
> well thank you Drusy thats a very kind offer, as i have to many 250ml cups i don't really need more, but thank you anyway for offer, I'm sure someone would like,
> ...











Close, but green not blue and amazing to hear the chimes as the crackle glaze cools - almost celestial! I don't know if it is loud enough to hear in this little video clip

https


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Drusy said:


> View attachment 19717
> 
> 
> Close, but green not blue and amazing to hear the chimes as the crackle glaze cools - almost celestial! I don't know if it is loud enough to hear in this little video clip
> ...


like, like, like, where they tricky to make, crackle glaze with white inside glaze, with natural base, look amazing, very good skills:good:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@owain

Nice selection!


----------



## Jane (Mar 9, 2016)

The cup/mug has to be heavy to hold the heat and wide at the top I believe, but it depends on where you are.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @owain
> 
> Nice selection!


Thank you I ordered the Nuova point ones on Saturday, not sure how long they will take to get here though as they are being shipped from Vienna


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Arrived from Vienna this morning


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Do like the shape of the bottom espresso cup. That's the style of ones I tend to see most in photos from around Europe.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Do like the shape of the bottom espresso cup. That's the style of ones I tend to see most in photos from around Europe.


Yeah me to, I thought I would like the round ones more, but in the flesh I really do prefer the bottom one.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

They seem more 'European!'


----------



## svj (Mar 10, 2016)

I need a decent flat white cup! Seen one with a rubber bottom but can't find it anywhere!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

svj said:


> I need a decent flat white cup! Seen one with a rubber bottom but can't find it anywhere!!


A rubber bottom?! Kinky!!


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I need a cup with a height of 65-70mm to fit in my DeLonghi EC155. Capacity 250-300ml. Seems difficult to find, particularly since most online sites just give the capacity and not the dimensions. I'm in Kensington in case there are shops somewhere near.

Suggestions?


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

you could try caravan at kings cross, they have a decent range of ACME cups


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Nuova point are my favourite, but love the kitsch look to


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh yeah the Nuova Point Palermo style is the best IMHO


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

In response to my own question I've found a cup+saucer that's wider and not so high - useful for DeLonghis. It's a Wilco model - cheap at £3 and easily available. I'll be picking up a couple. Height is 75mm and width 165mm. Doesn't say capacity but should do a latte or cappuccino.

http://www.wilko.com/utility-kitchen/wilko-utility-tea-cup-large-grey/invt/0407934

And here's a stonking bargain - £1 in various 2-tone colours. 67mm high

https://www.wilko.com/invt/0450272

They do a white cappuccino cup as well. Never used Wilko before but they have useful stock cheap - also have pyrex measuring jugs on sale.


----------



## Squashy (Jan 2, 2018)

I seem to only be using these at the moment at work (Love Muji stuff):

https://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=11&Sub=109&PID=3063&qclr=4549337527300

http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=11&Sub=97&PID=6926&qclr=4547315581214

I use this at home:

https://hmmproject.com/products/mugr?variant=1832691651


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> I need a cup with a height of 65-70mm to fit in my DeLonghi EC155. Capacity 250-300ml.


The Acme 300ml "latte" cups are about that size, a tad under 70mm high.

Edit: I didn't realise the thread had moved on!


----------



## fritobugger (Jan 11, 2018)

I use these at the office.

The Steal Your Face insulated tervis cup on the right holds 16 oz.

I sometimes use the tervis as an insulated carafe for my coffee dripper and then pour into the mug.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

If anyone is interested in Wilko - very cheap and available - here are some sizes for milky coffee, height: inner diameter: capacity

http://www.wilko.com/utility-kitchen/wilko-utility-tea-cup-large-grey/invt/0407934 Large utility cup+saucer 67x108mmx400ml

http://www.wilko.com/white-collection/wilko-capuccino-cup-and-saucer-ceramic-white/invt/0318848 White Cappuccino cup+saucer 62x108mmx350ml

http://www.wilko.com/teapots+mugs/wilko-mug-2-tone-red/invt/0450276 2-tone mug 75x94mmx350ml


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Anyone knows where to find Nuova Point Palermo espresso cups in the UK?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

iulianato said:


> Anyone knows where to find Nuova Point Palermo espresso cups in the UK?


Apart from Amazon I have no idea, sorry.


----------

